
After a decade, Apple may finally put the MacBook Air to sleep - tosh
https://qz.com/1187278/apple-might-finally-get-rid-of-the-macbook-air-aapl/
======
st3fan
The 'finally' makes me sad. As if the Air was a bad machine. I still use my
2010 (!!) MacBook Air 11" as a travel laptop and it is still a fantastic
little machine. I did put a new battery in it, but it still works fine for
basic usage.

------
kristianp
This isn't very convincing, they might be shipping new 13 inch panels for Airs
or for MBPs.

This is the original source of the article:

[http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20180123PD202.html](http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20180123PD202.html)

